# Making wood garage doors.



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I have decided to make a garage door to replace the current old overhanging door. I have looked extensively online for plans or even detailed instructions without success. 

I am hoping someone here will either error check my own plan or offer advice...

Using 2x12 diminutional doulglas fir I will rip 2"x3x"9' rails for the top and bottom of each of four panels.
I will rabbett in a notch on one side of each rail for 3/8ths in plywood panels.
On the opposite side of the rabbetted groove on four of the rails, I will cut an overlapping notch so that when the door is closed each panel will rest in the panel next to it.
2x3x22" vertical rails for the ends and center, also notched on one side except for the center which will be notched on both sides.
The vertical and horizontal rails will be ship-lap joined, glued and screwed.
Panels are then inserted and glued in.

Hinges and other hardware attached with bolts etc.

Anything here seem wrong or could be done differently or better?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok no replies thus far so I will document here my own process which hopefully will help someone else.

Here is by plan for the nine foot rails.

I will post my stiles as well. All rails and stiles to be made with two by three Douglas fir.

The door itself will have 4 panels each measuring 22" x 108"'s.

Door size is 88" x 108"


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

gawdblessya ! most would call the garage door company like i did :yes:


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

*Stiles design*

Stiles design


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Ship lap joint and overlapping nose view


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

With garage doors, you have to consider weight. If its too heavy it may be difficult if not impossible to get an opener that is capable of lifting it.

Commercially manufactured doors are very competively priced and it may be better to shop around for one of these.


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I just don't want to spend the money for a new door. I have all the hardware ready to go from the old door. I have been very concerned about weight. By my calculations my door should top out between 85 and 95 pounds which is in line with the previous, commercially made, wood overhead door.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

did you do it?


----------



## johnms123 (Jan 26, 2011)

*door interest*

dave,
while attempting to research the same regarding how to build wood roll up door, i came accross your posts. I also was unable to find any informative information though I need view some website of custom wood garage rollup doors that gave me ideas. i have a existing mdf and wood commercial doors which needed to be replaced many, many years ago. I was going to try and duplicate the way they are made. I was thinking about using cypress. it is relatively light and stands up to the elements. going to stain and seal them also. planning on mortise / tendons the rails and stiles and either try to locate cypress plywood for panels our see if i could you T&G cypress flooring in lieu of panels. from what i can see from pricing of custom wood doors, i think i can source material less expensively and re-use my existing rollers, hinges and hardware. can you update me on the status of your project? thanks, john


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

Dave,

You will have a roll-up door spring, right?? if your doors are too heavy, get a bigger spring and tension accordingly


----------



## dreamer3269 (Nov 18, 2017)

Daverimmer said:


> I have decided to make a garage door to replace the current old overhanging door. I have looked extensively online for plans or even detailed instructions without success.
> 
> I am hoping someone here will either error check my own plan or offer advice...
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
I am also thinking of replacing my current wooden garage doors and there still is not a lot of information available online. I did find one video on you tube of a wooden roll up garage door project but it is a little crude and the last video of the series seems to be missing. It is titled " Building Garage Door Panels Part One" but it gives me a general idea of how I want to proceed using a rail and stiles router bit. My garage doors are built much the same as the diagram you showed with the very bottom and top Rails on each door and the outside stiles being 5 1/2 inches for more strength. I am not concerned about the weight of the door since my current door is the same weight and countered by the spring and cable system. My question is did you ever complete your project and how did it work out for you?


----------



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

I guess do what you want to do. My opinion is to NOT do this. A friend of mine had a garage with several wooden doors. While initially there shouldn't be any huge issues, _(with the exception of all the time involved, purchasing materials, weight issues, etc) _ over time, the maintenance involved is going to ruin your savings (if any). Wood= time & money often for maintenance. Let maintenance slip just a little with wood and you've got a mess. Wood shrinks, warps and does all kinds of crazy things from temperatures and sunlight. The only way I would ever consider building a garage door out of wood would be if there wasn't enough room for an overhead door, I might build some swinging wood doors. There are many better things to do with limited time on this earth than monkey around with garage doors, but it is all in what you enjoy doing I guess.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Wildie said:


> With garage doors, you have to consider weight. If its too heavy it may be difficult if not impossible to get an opener that is capable of lifting it.
> 
> Wildie,
> Any overhead door, with the proper springs, will be easy to lift. Not in favor of the wood doors, just saying, weight won't be his biggest problem, eventual sagging of the wood will more than likely be. I install doors and haven't seen a good wooden door made in a long time.
> Mike Hawkins


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Most lumber you can get off stores or yards will not be easy to rip into smaller pieces without warping/twisting, etc. You will find out that you are just ruining good lumber. At the factory, they probably use kiln dried and even then, they cut big and trim once the cut stock is stable.
You are forgetting the weight of field pieces. The frame alone may be light enough, but add the face pieces and layers of paint, 150 lb would be easy. I have wood doors also (less than 2x3 frame, 2x4 webs and 3/8 ply) and springs bought from lowes/hd were not enough as stated on the box. If lowes box says 150 lbs, go one rating higher and test. You should be able to lift the door easily and close with not much effort. If not, you are overloading the door opener or yourself.
If you can't afford wood door, try repairing what you have or start gathering straight KD lumber (2x4) and be ready to see them twist. I would be ready to get 1 frame from 1 2x4 and use table saw to shape them into frames I need. Also need relatively flat exterior ply.


----------

